# Fels Naptha Soap (WHAT is it???)



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

OK, I give. I've tried contacting the manufacturer of the Fels Naptha soap (never an answer) to find out exactly WHAT is in there...is it a veggie based soap, animal fat soap, some sort of alien product? Of course, the ingredients on the back list "cleansing agents" and other generic terms.

Reason being is that I use that to make my own laundry soap and want to know if I can use my own homemade soap instead of the Fels Naptha.

I use 1/3 bar Fels Naptha, 1/2 cup washing soda & 1/2 borax to approximately 2 gallons water. Anyone have other laundry soap recipes they would like to share that does not use the Fels Naptha?


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Check out this link maybe it will help.
http://hpd.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=brands&id=4002005


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Too bad the MSDS doesnt state the actual ingredients. I suppose that's because they are trying to keep their "secret" recipe, well, secret. 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Remember as a young child passing the Fel Napta plant outside Philadelphia, PA...there were soap suds in the river around the plant !!  Makes you wonder huh..back in those days who ever thought about the poor little fishes swimming around in all those bubbles !!


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

Fels Naptha is awesome, it is the only thing that ever SUCCESSFULLY washed off poison ivy on both skin and clothes. LOVE IT!


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Where do you get washing soda? I want to make our own laundry detergent (you guys know the neatest things!) and was able to get Borax at Target. No Fels-Naptha soap, and no washing soda.

Any suggestions?

Camille


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

copperpennykids said:


> Where do you get washing soda? I want to make our own laundry detergent (you guys know the neatest things!) and was able to get Borax at Target. No Fels-Naptha soap, and no washing soda.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Camille


Between WalMart, Target and my local grocers, I'm able to find all of them. Surprisingly, the Fels was the hardest to find. Of course, you can always order any of those things on the web, but with shipping, I would imagine that it would be a bit pricey...unless you order a whole bunch!

RVcook


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

ANY grocery store can special order items. They might not WANT to, but they CAN do it. If you go to an area with an "older" clientelle they often stock it or have ordered it before. Some pharmacies carry it, again because they often have the "blue hairs" who shop there out of habit rather than necessity.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

As well as Purex and who knows what else.

They answer the phone at Dial, and of course have a www (maybe dial.com ??).

They can locate the closest store for you.

CarolynRenee- sure you can use your own soap, but the Fels Naptha was under a dollar twent-five!

They reformulated it- it has a new smell.

Rick


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Many grocery stores have Fels Naptha, but its usuall on teh very bottome shelf near the edge of the bar soaps. My grandfather used it, but no one else in my family had. 
I agree with the poster who said stores with an older clientele will be more likely to carry it.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I currently have the Reader's Digest Home Made Best Made book from the library. It has a recipe for Fabric Gel Wash which reads as follows:


> *Fabric Gel Wash*
> 
> _The old-fashioned method of washing clothes in pure soap is still one of the most reliable ways of getting them clean. This fabric gel, with its built-in water softener, is particularly good for washing in hard water._
> 
> ...


That's different to many of the recipes I've seen on the 'net, you also use a lot more in the washing machine than most recipes I've read recommend. I've seen a lot of sites where people say they use their own homemade soap instead of the Fels Naptha with great success.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I can get the Borax and washing soda at my local grocery but have to order the Fels Naptha.

soapsgoneby.com

I order a case at a time and grate the soap. Add Â½ C Borax and Â½ C washing soda per bar of grated soap. I use my mixture 'dry', adding 2 T. per wash load or 3 T is clothes are unusualy dirty.

Ordering a case of soap can be pricey but I still save tons of money on detergent


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Fryegirl said:


> I can get the Borax and washing soda at my local grocery but have to order the Fels Naptha.
> 
> soapsgoneby.com
> 
> ...


If you or anyone is interested, there is a number on the Fels-naptha package. i think it was a comment line number. The gentleman there answered questions, and offered to send me some coupons. He used my zipcode to locate stores in Parkersburg that carry it. Thanks for sharing your dry mix recipe. The last thing I did in MD. was shred 4 bars for DD, who intends to use it dry!

How do you grate it? I used a swiss army knife and that is NOT the way!

Rick


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Rick said:


> ...How do you grate it? I used a swiss army knife and that is NOT the way!
> 
> Rick


Last time I needed 'grated' soap, I just used my Cuisinart's shredding blade. It was 'grated' in record time. 

RVcook


----------

